# Tesla cable organizer



## Tonlow

Anyone know where I can pick one of these up? I've been checking tesla site and nothing for the last few months and nothing....


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Tony Chung said:


> Anyone know where I can pick one of these up? I've been checking tesla site and nothing for the last few months and nothing....


Ditto...

Some DIY items on Etsy in different colors....


----------



## Caracul

Are you talking for wall chargers in the garage or for in the car with the umc?

If it's the former, have a look at this:

https://goo.gl/U9dp8V


----------



## Tonlow

Just got updated, Tesla site got them in stock. Go and order if you've been waiting as I'm sure they will sell out quickly
https://shop.tesla.com/us/en/produc...del-s_x-cable-organizer.html?sku=1022771-00-A


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Tony Chung said:


> Just got updated, Tesla site got them in stock. Go and order if you've been waiting as I'm sure they will sell out quickly
> https://shop.tesla.com/us/en/produc...del-s_x-cable-organizer.html?sku=1022771-00-A


Thanks - ordered mine!!!


----------



## @gravityrydr

Tony Chung said:


> Just got updated, Tesla site got them in stock. Go and order if you've been waiting as I'm sure they will sell out quickly
> https://shop.tesla.com/us/en/produc...del-s_x-cable-organizer.html?sku=1022771-00-A


Done as well. Thanks.


----------



## garsh

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Thanks - ordered mine!!!


I printed mine. 
https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1239550


----------



## AZ Desert Driver

I ordered a bicycle metal water bottle cage - and use it to support the (transformer) so that the 14-50 plug does not hold the weight. Cost 5 bucks and 10 minutes


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Tony Chung said:


> Anyone know where I can pick one of these up? I've been checking tesla site and nothing for the last few months and nothing....


Just realized this thread never got updated. I ordered the Tesla organizer on 11/8 and it shipped today!


----------



## @gravityrydr

Ordered Nov 8 just received the email that it shipped today.


----------



## @gravityrydr

The quality seems very good although I'm surprised there isn't a Tesla logo on it. I guess I'll have to find a sticker to rectify the matter .


----------



## SoFlaModel3

@gravityrydr said:


> The quality seems very good although I'm surprised there isn't a Tesla logo on it. I guess I'll have to find a sticker to rectify the matter .
> View attachment 4360


Keep us posted, I'll probably want to do the same (mine comes tomorrow). I'm 50/50 on installing tomorrow or waiting until my car comes so I can see exactly where I want it with the UMC.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Mine arrived today. I'm not sure it needs a Tesla logo. The handle of the UMC has T E S L A on it. Still worth considering...


----------



## skygraff

Hmmm, do they use where you live for everything?

I ordered on the 8th of November as well but didn't get the e-mail until Saturday (12/9) and it went from label to shipped just today. Expecting it Friday but no big deal since I doubt I'll see the car before mid to late January.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

skygraff said:


> Hmmm, do they use where you live for everything?
> 
> I ordered on the 8th of November as well but didn't get the e-mail until Saturday (12/9) and it went from label to shipped just today. Expecting it Friday but no big deal since I doubt I'll see the car before mid to late January.


It sure does seem like these went out in batches, but since it's just drop shipping a part I doubt geography played into it. Probably order timing separated the batches more than anything.


----------



## @gravityrydr

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Keep us posted, I'll probably want to do the same (mine comes tomorrow). I'm 50/50 on installing tomorrow or waiting until my car comes so I can see exactly where I want it with the UMC.


I'm going to wait till I get the car before mounting so I can work out what works best with the charger. I plan to keep the charger in the garage plugged in unless I plan to take a trip. I agree that it really doesn't need a logo but then again need and want are two separate things.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

@gravityrydr said:


> I'm going to wait till I get the car before mounting so I can work out what works best with the charger. I plan to keep the charger in the garage plugged in unless I plan to take a trip. I agree that it really doesn't need a logo but then again need and want are two separate things.


I plan on doing the same. I know the UMC will be left in the garage and plugged in 99.9% of the time, so I'm not worried about accessibility and taking it with me. I do want to have it before mounting the organizer to see how everything fits, but I have a good idea of where I want it right now.


----------

